# My wishlist worked 'sort of'



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

Just looking down the list of planned recordings and noticed an auto record Wishlist recording has appeared.

Great  but bit odd that it's picked to record a repeat of the program, though I'm guessing it's because it's clashed with 2 other planned recordings.

But still, good to see that the wishlists work and it will try to find a showing it can record.

Just remembered why I love Tivo so much. 

Moved a couple of recordings around and now I will get my wishlist recording on the HD channel instead.


----------



## Tavis75 (Jan 27, 2011)

Only got one wishlist set up so far, but was very impressed to find it had recorded a radio show for me, due to the fact that the subject of the wishlist was interviewed on it. Never would have found that myself!


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

Tivo really is a 'tell it what you want' and forget about it leave the rest to Tivo


----------



## Meng (Feb 27, 2011)

My first wishlist also worked - up to a point.

I set one up for The (wonderful) Good Wife and it's recording the showings on 4 HD but ignoring the new eps showing on More 4. My S1 TiVo would find everything across all channels.


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

Meng said:


> My first wishlist also worked - up to a point.
> 
> I set one up for The (wonderful) Good Wife and it's recording the showings on 4 HD but ignoring the new eps showing on More 4. My S1 TiVo would find everything across all channels.


Check it's not doing that due to other planned recordings?
Mine wasn't recording the HD showing because other things were scheduled so it went for the next one.

Or as I did alter the wishlist to be more specific. Mine was set to only find the 1st episode of the new series of Sparticus and then I added it as a series link once it found it.
I have V setup in the same way and should appear in the to-do list soon hopefully.


----------



## Meng (Feb 27, 2011)

jonphil said:


> Check it's not doing that due to other planned recordings?
> Mine wasn't recording the HD showing because other things were scheduled so it went for the next one.
> 
> Or as I did alter the wishlist to be more specific. Mine was set to only find the 1st episode of the new series of Sparticus and then I added it as a series link once it found it.
> I have V setup in the same way and should appear in the to-do list soon hopefully.


It's not finding the More4 eps when I do a Search either - omly the 4 HD ones.

One thing I didn't try was finding it manually on the TV Guide. That'll be next.


----------

